# Summer cut and puppy hair



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

So I’ve read other forums on this but have additional questions..

Is it really true there is a time it’s “too early” to cut your puppies coat?? I don’t think so but heard it from a groomer recently and am questioning myself.
Also, wondering if I should give Loki a summer cut. He’s starting to learn how to pant to cool himself off, but I always fear overheating. They play super hard in the sun and run nonstop. Of course plenty of shade and water, but is it a big difference with a “summer cut” ?
Norman just has basically a shave down besides his top and tail. Gave up on in poms since he jumps in our pond now daily filled with sticks and sticky green things I forgot the name of. So the short cut I am in love with — easy maintenance. 

But I really don’t know if Loki needs a short cut yet ? But his comfort is key so y’all let me know if you think it’s time for a shorter clip!! Photos for reference.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

There is no truth to it. Yes, if you cut puppy hair it will not grow back the same. But that's because it's changing to adult coat, not because you cut it. I gave Misha his first full trim at 12 weeks I think. No problems that I've seen. The puppy hair won't be dense so I don't think I'd go less than 1/2", but it is fine to cut.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I plan to hold onto Galen's puppy coat as long as I can, because he'll never be as soft and fluffy again. Once the adult coat and tangling starts, though....zzzzzt. Buh bye floof. 

I wonder what your groomer's logic is. I once had a groomer's assistant tell me I would ruin my labradoodle's coat if I trimmed it. That would have made sense if my dog has a double coat, which some doodles do.
However, the "labradoodle" in question was my pure poodle boy Pogo. his parti-phantom markings are unusual for a pure poodle, true, but he's clearly not a double coated dog.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I would clip him now. He can get used to the clippers sooner too. Please share pics if you do!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I agree—clip him now. We really didn’t do much grooming ourselves when Fluffy was a puppy and let his coat grow out as long as we could without it getting matted, (it was freezing cold when we got him) and he’s a squirmy mess now when I clip him.
Also, something I’ve learned, if you’re new to grooming--don’t use anything shorter than a number 1 blade (I think it’s like 2-3 mm?) on the rear, or else you’ll be much more likely to nick it. :/


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is the thing poodle need to groomed their whole life, trim him now just a little you will still have that puppy hair and Loki get practice in being groomed. 
For me personally I found that I am less tolerant of grooming in the summer, so everybody is trimmed short


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We see that Normie has the cut that will be the least trouble for him. He wants to dig (over my protests) and get wet and just explore his doggy side when he's outside, so we go with a short cut. At 7 months his coat is soft to the touch but no trouble for either of us.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I also agree with the others that say to clip now and good points brought up. That is definitely a myth to wait on clipping a poodles hair. 
There’s a noticeable difference in how warm or cool they are vs hair length. I’ve experienced it from the opposite, living in a frigid winter climate. My girl doesn’t tolerate the cold as well and starts to shiver if she’s recently been shaved. She doesn’t spend a lot of time outside though so her hair length is less important than a lucky dog who gets lots of outdoor time to play. If it’s warm there (75 degrees+), Loki would be more comfortable with a shorter length, especially on the body. I’d assume that dark fur holds on to heat more as well. Are you the one doing his grooming?


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone!!
to answer some questions: it wasnt my groomer, just one I chatted with at one time.
And I decided to do a light trimming on Loki! I’m more comfortable grooming nowadays since my wonderful Norman let’s me do literally anything to him (except paws and face are a struggle!!)
I agree he needs to get use to being groomed ASAP. So I’ll do a little something tomorrow.
Thank you all again! And I agree I didn’t think it would ruin his hair at all! Only make those curls come through quick ! Right now he’s just super super super fluffy ! So cute.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I agree, the fluffy puppy look sure is adorable!


----------



## Rose USA (Mar 11, 2020)

Okay so I don’t think everyone is getting the right information. I’m a breeder and groomer of Standard Poodles just so you have a bit of background. You should only clip the face/feet/butt all the way down before 1 year old as that’s normal for any real spoo grooming. The rest you may clip but not all the way down as it can grow in funny once an adult. A puppy clip is just the right example of clipping but not all the way down except in those areas.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

The breeder I used always wanted to have her dogs get used to being groomed so did several short grooms even before the puppies left. She also suggested I use a little vibrator all over him and on his feet so that he liked it, just a few minutes every day until he had been groomed several times and was used to it.


----------

